# Changing of the Guard: Mitsubishi and Panasonic End Ties with Display Technologies



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Nearly one year ago Mitsubishi Electric rocked the electronics world when it finally pulled the plug on its rear-projection television division. It was the last holdout of an aging technology that once was the battle ground of a variety of micro-display technologies including DLP, LCD, and LCoS. While the competition to rear projection TVs (primarily LCD and Plasma sets) were rapidly developing larger and larger screen sizes, Mitsubishi still had a monopolized corner on physical sets that approached near 100 inch options. Having bowed out of the LCD television business in March of 2011, the TV maker probably realized that the coming wave of 4K sets – and their robust size offerings – would soon make the bulkier floor-bound rear projection a useless dinosaur. The decision was made and the rest is history.








Several days ago, Mitsubishi unleashed another set of news: It’s leaving the front projector and public display sector. According to inAVate, Mitsubishi is waving the proverbial white flag in what has become an increasingly competitive projector segment, and one that is predicted to be facing a future of diminishing returns as consumers turn to other technologies.

In an interview with InAVate, Peter van Dijk (Mitsubishi Display Solutions’ EMEA business manager) expressed serious regrets about the impact the decision will have on workers, hinting that layoffs are likely to occur. What’s most shocking is that Mitsubishi entered 2013 with an eye on pushing new technologies such as their solid-state LaserVue displays. While van Dijk isn’t willing to disclose when the decision to shutter the projector division was made, he indicates it was made recently; Mitsubishi hadn’t planned for a quick exit.

“These are very competitive sectors,” he said. “The lifecycle of product development is shortening so you have to deliver innovative products in a smaller time frame so your R&D costs increase,” said van Dijk according to inAVate. “If you have high R&D costs in a sector where profitability is less then at some point you may want to use those funds in sectors where you are profitable. In this case that was display wall cubes and super narrow bezel”.

For now, Mitsubishi will focus it’s energies on “display wall cubes” and “narrow bezel LCD” product lines. While the manufacture of the axed product lines has already stopped, Mitsubishi will continue to produce spare parts for the lines’ older products until early 2019.








As larger 4K displays invade the market, and new technologies (such as OLED) continue to push ever closer to realization, this probably is just the first domino to fall in a range of display technologies. Just this month, evertiq is reporting that Panasonic has finally confirmed it plans to leave the Plasma Display business in the next six months. This news ends what has been nearly a year of rumors concerning the electronic giant’s future with the technology. According to evertiq, Panasonic’s display division has been a drain on the company’s books for several years.

_Image: Mitsubishi Electric, Panasonic
Source: InAVate, Consumer Reports, evertiq_


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Sad to see companies like Mitsubishi throw in the towel.

Speaking from a Mitsubishi 55 inch Rear Pro owner, it is too bad.

My set is still going strong 12+ years without changing anything.. 

Solid unit!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Definitely strange for sure.... I'm the owner of a Panasonic and Pioneer Plasma... Hard to believe both companies have given up on the technology.


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

My hope right now is that my Panasonic ST50 plasma from last year will hold up until 60" + size OLED tv's become available and affordable. 
It would be nice if Samsung and LG continue making plasma TV's until OLED takes over.


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

Panasonic released a statement last week or a few weeks ago that talked about a new line of plasmas coming in March 2014. Maybe that will be the last hoorah. It's definitely a bummer IMO cause OLED is to expensive, as was plasma when it first came out, and even 4k TV's are up there. I'm considering going big screen and projector and using that for movies and my Panasonic plasma for tv watching. It will share the usage and extend the life so maybe I won't have to buy anything until we get UHD displays down to $2000 or so for 60"+. If nothing else it's a good excuse to get a projector. Lol


----------



## smurphy522 (Sep 21, 2010)

Sad day about Mitsubishi with their projector and plasma display lines. The juggernaut of S. Korean and Chinese LCD producers are leaving in their wake some top notch display technologies that to many were superior, if only for the videophile.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

I really enjoyed in the past my old HC3000. Sad to hear that Mitsu is pulling the plug, but wish them the best.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Both of these companies stood by their technologies until the bitter end. Just a matter of dollars and cents at this point... it was a good ride for both and they should be applauded for forging forward into the high def era. Makes it exciting to see what is coming on the horizon...


----------



## roger1014 (Oct 18, 2011)

Sad to hear this also ....I purchased a WD-73-838 a few years ago and have no regrets. The only negative item is that it needs to be placed and a sturdy stand as it is pretty heavy ... but it is a 73 inch.


----------



## PoTee (Oct 8, 2010)

As the owner of three (3) Panasonic plasma TVs I'am sorry to see them quit as I think that plasma is the best picture out there. My grandson, 27 years old, made the comment while watching football that with all the action he never say any blurring. Hope the new 4K and OLED sets are as good.


----------

